# Update on the girls



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all
Just popped into update you...we go to panel next week to be formally matched to our girls and will be starting intro's in 7 weeks to tie in with our oldest's school holidays. So excited!!!!!!! We have been told panel is a formality only as we are the only couple they are considering and they have already told the girls about us. Dancer is so excited and went into school the day after they were told yelling 'I've got a new mummy and daddy'. Smiler points to our photo and says mummy and daddy but I don't think she has quite clicked yet.
We are in a flurry of activity getting rooms ready, although we are keeping it to a minimum so we don't overwhelm them but still they need beds and carseats etc...so we are getting all the essentials and will build from there.
Had to share our news.......yipee!!!!
Karen....get ready to move me up from the 'blue' list to the 'red list cause I will want to see my name on that post-matching list from next week...he he he  

Morgana (soon to be a mummy)


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Morgana

Great news and love Dancer's comments about her new mummy and daddy.

Good luck for panel, and I am sure you don't need it given what you have said.

Look forward to reading your next instalment

Karen x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Morgana

Huge Congratulations!!!!!!!!!  

Good luck for next week. You sound soo excited, rightly so. Enjoy every minute.

WTBM xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Morgana

congratulations hun, this is fantastic news, i bet you are sooooooo excited. I hope the 7 weeks fly by then you can meet your girls   which will be amazing 

keep us updated 

pam xx


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Great news Morgana and many congratulations to your family.  

Looking forward to hearing about your exciting journey.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Morgana - that is wonderful news.

had a tear in my eye when I read about your girls.

Our DS once told about us, he was nearly 4, wouldn't put his photo album down that we'd prepared for him, he kept showing everyone who would look, his new Mummy & Daddy and your story of dancer reminded me so much of that time.

Dancer & Smiler sound adorable and it won't be long now until they are home with you and you can start to be a family.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news morgana  sure you will be fine at panel, but how on earth will you get through the following 7 weeks  gues you will have plenty to keep you busy 

kj x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Great news Morgana, this is really lovely to hear - your lives will never be the same from then on!!  In a wonderful way of course!

T x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Morgana,
Wonderful news about the girls keep us posted love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fantastic news

xxxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

thanks guys

Kj, I know what you are saying...this is going to be the longest 7 weeks of our lives but we are all agreed that the best time to do the intro's and move is during the school hols to make it easier on Dancer. Never mind....we are just going to do some coupley things (our last chance to be D.I.N.K.Y's)oh and of course we need to shop, shop, shop!!!!!!

Morgana x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Morgana

So exciting  what lovely news, hope the 7 weeks fly by for you.

love

Camilla


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello hun

Aaaaw that is fantastic news hunnie! Enjoy every min of it and 2 little girls sound like little heart throbbs and iam sure they will be,Ohhhh how cute of dancer bless her little heart and what a FANTASTIC MAMMY AND DADDY they have got!!!!! You must be sooooo proud!!

Love kelly Goodluck!


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely lovely news !!!!! Good to wait till school holidays !!! Cant wait to hear about introductions.

Love Gill


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats Morgana...lovely news!

Look forward to hearing some more about your girls.

Laine


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

great news Morgana - i am sure the time will fly over.
happy shopping!

what an exciting time - enjoy every moment

LB
X


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

That's fantastic
Good luck!
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news Morgana, can't wait to hear more.   

love
Cindy


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Counting down the last couple of days for panel and frantically putting the finishing touches to our intro book. Also virtual shopping for all the things I want to get but can't quite bring myself to actually buy until we get officially rubber stamped by panel. 

Morgana x


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Morgana,

Good luck for panel, will be thinking about you, and then...happy shopping.

Love Melanie.


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for all the positive messages.

Have posted on the main thread that we were APPROVED!!!!!!!

Morgana x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Well things are looking up, we have got most of the essentials for the girls now such as beds, car seats etc as well as my 'sanity box' (basically filled with a selection of things to do  for whenever I have a moment of sheer panic and cant think of  an activity or need to distract a little one quickly) We have also bought a few well chosen items to put in each of their rooms to make them look welcoming. Have tried not to fill the rooms up with our taste though....will be leaving the bulk of that up to the girls (within reason)

Now all we need is the girls themselves.

Still having a mare with the FC. SW are now involved big style and have put the girls into afterschool clubs/ increased nursery time- basically as much as they can to reduce the time spent with the FC to a minimum as she is obviously not coping.

Does this mean that I will be a jibbering wreck in a few weeks??
Watch this space......the big day is nearly here

Morgana x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Morgana

i'm getting soooo excited for you hun. lmao at the gibber wrreck comment   don't worry hun there will be far more good days than bad   and we'll be here to help keep you sane 

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Morgana

So pleased that things are coming together. As Pam said the good outweigh the bad.  I have a rainy day cupboard full of craft things that we can do and always have a couple of cake mixes in too.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

